# Ferrari vs. Lamborghini *Supercar Sunday*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday! *in monster truck announcer voice*

This labor day weekend was Ferrari vs. Lamborghini day at Supercar Sunday. Therefore, I HAD to attend. There was no question about it. It didn't matter how hungover I may have been. I had to go! It was my duty!

I am extremely glad to have gone since attendance was GREAT! I'm pretty jaded due to all the exotics I've seen in the past few years, but this weekend I was definitely drooling. Dustin and his crew put on a great event. As expected by the events tittle, there was row upon row of Ferrari's and Lambo's. It was quite amusing to see several identical examples parked next to each other. As if they where your typical mass produced car.

Some of the great stuff in attendance included not one, but THREE Lamborghini Miura's. Two of them being SV's! There was also a wonderful Espada, 400GT, and even a Jalpa! Oh yeah there was also a Reventon in attendance.

Ferrari was well represented also with a 250GT "Lusso," a 1957 Testarossa, and a pair of Daytonas. As well as many more modern examples of the marque. Though surprisingly, the 458 Italia was absent.

The other cars that stood out to me where the white pre-production LF-A *formerly flat-black,* the Reventon Grey Chevelle, Hudson Hornet Hollywood, Impala lowrider with a seat in the trunk *he cares about his dead hookers,* a wonderful Ford Ranchero, as well as a group of off-road toys.

All in all it was a great sunny Southern California morning filled with hot cars and hot girls in the hot weather. I hope you guys enjoy the picks of the pics:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Douche of the day award winner:

He did a high-speed fly by and then proceeded to rev the hell out of his engine as he approached the show area. I'm glad Dustin gave him a nice ear full.

As always all the pics from this even are available at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------

